# Fragrance + the sun = discoloured skin?



## SagMaria (May 7, 2007)

When you wear perfumes with alcohol in them on really hot days in the sun can it discolour your skin?  I've heard rumours of this and just wanna know if it's true....


----------



## SagMaria (May 21, 2007)

Oi, 18 views and no responses.  One of you perfume experts has to know this, don't certain perfumes react with the sun?  I might 
be traveling somewhere really hot this summer and would like to get to the bottom of these before I develop white patches all over my skin


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 19, 2007)

I've never heard of that, and I don't think it can.


----------

